# Fast Rip!



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

Has anyone got any experience with this or these combined AAS Bio-Chem Industries Supply 10ml vial. Contents Fast Rip 200mg/ml
Fast Rip is a combination steroid consisting of Drostanolone Propionate 65mg/ml, Trenbolone Acetate 65mg/ml and Testosterone Propionate 70mg/ml. How would you run it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

I dont like those ratios much . . . maybe 0.5ml ED, but I think you need some extra test prop.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

do you think it would need to be every day or would every other day be ok at 1ml?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

ED would be better for keeping your plasma levels even, but yeah you could pin EOD. I dont think you're getting enough test though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

I should ask, what are your goals with this cycle? 

If you say "bulk up and lose a little fat" Im going to fkg neg you!


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

it's not something im running yet just looking into some possibilities. Ideally I want to come off having gained 10lbs as clean as possible but like I say I dont know if I will run this just researching a few possibilities.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

Im 5ft 10" 176 pounds 12% bf I really want to get up to a lean 200 pounds but dont think this is going to be possible on one cycle. if i was 200 pound at 12% bf id be quite happy with that but ideally i want to drop to 8%. so im looking for something that will help me along a bit maybe a stack to pack on the muscle and one to rip it up or just very lean slower gains. Im not planning on doing the cycle for some time untill I know exactly what to run.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I should ask, what are your goals with this cycle?
> 
> If you say "bulk up and lose a little fat" Im going to fkg neg you!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> if i was 200 pound at 12% bf id be quite happy with that


No you wouldnt. You will get there and think "I was ? I would be happy with?"

I know because Im 200 at 12%. I was where you were and I dont notice much in the mirror. Just my deficiencies.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess thats just the bodybuilding mind set. I know what you mean you always end up wanting to push that bit more. What do you think with gaining that 20 pounds though? what kind of cycle would you run? I dont want to bloat right out so would rather take twice as long and maintain my bodyfat percentage than do it in 6 weeks and look like a bag of water.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you done a cycle before? How old are you?


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

Im 24 have done one of sus and deca however that was a while ago and to be honest I now know I didnt run it anywhere near how I was meant to due to bad advice. Im not looking to be huge just want decent size at a low bf%.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd ditch the pre-mixes man. If you want to run multiple compounds get them each and that way you can dose how you want. 

Lets say that the tren was too much. There's no way to tone back the tren without affecting everything else.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

cheers sloppyj thats a good point I thought it would be easier to run this way but I guess it would only work if they were at the correct dose for yourself. I dont know if I should just keep it simple and go for dbol but thats going to fill me up with water? I dont like the idea of injecting every day. not due to the pain or anything just start to feel like a crack addict. I like the compounds in this rip fast from what ive read it should give pretty dry lean gains. what else could work this way?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 20, 2010)

Why not a test and tren cycle? Heard great things.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 20, 2010)

Just do a test only cycle at 500 mg per week for 10-12 weeks. You will get that 20-25 lbs you're looking for then just cut after that and bring your bf down. You need to do some of the work on your own. Steroids aren't a magical drug that makes you look like Arnold. And Tren I would stay away from since this is only your second cycle.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 20, 2010)

cheers guys great help. Yeah I realise its not a miracle pill or injection but it does help no doubt there. I train hard and eat fairly healthy but to be honest i think as long as you train hard you dont need to worry too much on diet when bulking as long as calories are high. but thats just me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

burnsyboy said:


> cheers guys great help. Yeah I realise its not a miracle pill or injection but it does help no doubt there. I train hard and eat fairly healthy but to be honest i think as long as you train hard you dont need to worry too much on diet when bulking as long as calories are high. but thats just me.


 
You are so wrong. . .  even on a bulk the quality of your diet is EVERYTHING.

Forget that shitty blend, it will only give you grief. Read up on some proper nutrition, and also check out Heavy Irons' Bible for Newbs:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You are so wrong. . .  even on a bulk the quality of your diet is EVERYTHING.
> 
> Forget that shitty blend, it will only give you grief. Read up on some proper nutrition, and also check out Heavy Irons' Bible for Newbs:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html



^^^SO TRUE^^^

Diet is everything. I wouldnt even count your last cycle. This is your first. Go with Test E or C at 500mg per week. You can keep your plasma levels steady and only pin 2x a week. You might do a Tbol or Dbol kicker but not necessary. Remember your AI, HCG and a good PCT. Get your diet in order. Your diet is absolutely everything. Especially on AAS. I wouldnt even mess with a cycle if your diet wasnt in perfect order.

And stay away from the Tren. It is not for beginners. It is a progesterone and is best left to the more experienced.


----------



## burnsyboy (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok so this is the cycle im maybe considering to do eventualy once im completely on track Test enanthate 500mgs a week for 10 weeks
pct looks like this:
Day 1- Clomid 200mg+novlvadex 40 mg
Following 10 days- Clomid 50mg+ nolvadex 20mg
Following 10 days- Clomid 50mg or nolvadex 20mg


----------



## underscore (Nov 22, 2010)

I would drop the first day of clomid down to 100mg and run your pct an extra 10-20 days. Everything else looks good.


----------

